# Infamous Orange Aero Clone



## OC54 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hand crafted in the works. Photos to come.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2019)

OC54 said:


> Hand crafted in the works. Photos to come.View attachment 1029860




Can't wait to see this! V/r Shawn


----------



## OC54 (Jul 16, 2019)

Up date

I went with paint over bare metal. No primer with a little rusty patina. It should age nicely.
It will be Ridden Not Hidden as Frank from Cyclone Coasters would say.
Please excuse my messy cluttered up little shop.


----------



## OC54 (Jul 16, 2019)

I asked Tom of TWBikesnstripes to do the white pin strips. He did an amazing job as always.

Here's Tom just finishing up!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Holy cow! Awesome work. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow! Killer bike! I had to edit I didn’t see I copied Shawn’s response! Unbelievable job!


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 16, 2019)

Outstanding!  I would like to buy one! Are you taking orders? Lol!


----------



## John G04 (Jul 16, 2019)

Thats insanely cool! Paint looks incredible as does the tank! Can’t wait to see it complete


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 16, 2019)

Looks fantastic Cliff; amazing work!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 16, 2019)

Very Nice Cliff. The Amazing Tom is the man for sure, the best in the biz.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 16, 2019)

LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 16, 2019)

I can’t wait to see this one assembled - boy are we blessed with craftsman of every trade here in So. Cal.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 16, 2019)

Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy sh#T!!!  Now this is amazing!!


----------



## Sven (Jul 17, 2019)

Very very nice. Excellent workmanship


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 17, 2019)

Insanely awesome! just incredible.....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 17, 2019)

Once again, I am simply stunned at the talent on this forum.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 17, 2019)

Absolutely fabulous!
Thanks for giving us a glimpse inside the super secret, Aero 51 Skunkworks.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 17, 2019)

A thing of beauty.

Never apologize for that shop, either


----------



## sarmisluters (Jul 17, 2019)

Amazing work ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## kreika (Jul 17, 2019)

Awesome bike and shop! Well done sir!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 17, 2019)

_*Looking insanely awesome Cliff ... really liked the tank when I came by a few weeks back .. now set on the bike itself .. impressive work .. & Tom is the man for sure for his *incredible pinstripe* work .. great talent & we are fortunate enough to have real craftsmanship here in AMERICA & in SoCal is just a bonus for us locals .. keep amazing us .. I'll have to pass by Cliff .. can't wait to see it up close ... Ridden not Hidden is right Cliff .. Ride Vintage - Frank  *_


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 17, 2019)

Outstanding!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 17, 2019)

Jesus H. Christ almighty...I’m a believer!


----------



## OC54 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hey guys thanks for the great comments and all the likes.

I hope to have it together in a few weeks. I'll post it finished.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Looks like this one is going to set the bar for a distresstoration! Can't wait to see this. Did you make the headlight bezel as well? Just curious what other parts you, or someone else, made? headlight glass, taillight? V/r Shawn


----------



## frampton (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 20, 2019)

Very nice!! Steel or aluminum? Great stuff


----------



## Nashman (Jul 20, 2019)

*AMAZING......CONGRATS for it all.* Shop looks great too!!  Cheers.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 20, 2019)

Cliff 
That is one great looking bike can’t wait to see it in person [emoji102][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]+
Jim


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 20, 2019)

Cliff your shop looks just right to me
Used


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Crazy Nick (Jul 21, 2019)

That's some nice work!!! I'm not the jealous type, but I'm always jealous of someone with a killer workshop


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 22, 2019)

Absolutely incredible, very tastefully done also!!


----------



## REC (Aug 9, 2019)

This takes BadAssery to a whole new level.. Holy (Insert favorite "Bat Term" here) Batman.... 
REC


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (May 24, 2020)

Just found this thread, did the bike ever get completed? Looks awesome...


----------



## buickmike (May 24, 2020)

I believe I spotted it at the last motorbike ride. They invited all motorbikes, actually the invite was for all. Yet if it wasn't schwinn they put you off to the side. ( ford owners) . It was in line of aeros only one orange around so that must have been replicant.


----------



## geosbike (May 24, 2020)

very nice, will you be makin aero tanks ?


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Maskadeo (May 24, 2020)

Is he saying this is the bell, Molly?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 24, 2020)

WOW! THE 'ORANGE' FITS RIGHT IN!
GREAT JOB!


----------



## sarmisluters (May 24, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1200577
> View attachment 1200583




When was this Marty ?


----------



## BFGforme (May 24, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> Is he saying this is the bell, Molly?



Yes I believe goatroper is explaining how it works! LoL


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2020)

sarmisluters said:


> When was this Marty ?



I was there too, October 6, 2019
Cyclone Coaster 1st Sunday ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 24, 2020)

I was there.pretty sure i got some drool on it


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 26, 2020)

sarmisluters said:


> When was this Marty ?



*You're near by Sarmis so come by more often & join in on the rides .. this was @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage bicycle ride .. that's where you see all the local "hardware" out there being RIDDEN not HIDDEN .. Frank *


----------

